# Deforestation by coffee



## vanjait (Jan 31, 2013)

Usually the farmer clear forest to new plantation of coffee or to expansion. This happened in Sumatra - Indonesia. (I thing more of you have known coffee Sumatra).

So, who will responsible to this condition?


----------



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

Its the same the world over for one cash crop or another.


----------

